# Hintergrundfarbe im iframe selber bestimmen?!



## misterweb (3. April 2005)

Ich möchte, dass man sich die Hintergrundfarbe im frame selber aussuchen kann. Habe eine Farbtabelle angefertigt und es nun so weit, dass man die Hintergrundfarbe der kompletten Seite ändert. Nur wie kann ich es machen, dass sich die Hintergrundfarbe nur im frame ändert. 

Hier ein Beispiel: 

<td bgColor="#000097" onclick="document.bgColor='#000097'">

damit kann ich die Hintergrundfarbe der Seite ändern.

Gruß misterweb


----------



## liquidbeats (4. April 2005)

Schonmal im Dokument direkt versucht welches im Frame zu sehen ist?


----------

